# M&P 38 Special



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm looking for some information on a S&W M&P .38 special that I traded up today. I have several 70's and 80's S&W's but this one is marked different. The roll marking on top of the barrel has several Pat. dates the last having a date of Dec 29 14. It has the S&W logo and Made in U.S.A. on the off side of the cyl release. It has a 5" barrel with a serial number S 907xxx, the gun shoots 158 gr round nose lead bullets very very good. It is a keeper and a shooter, any information and date would be helpful. Thanks,


----------

